# (Free) Phoenix Rising Newsletter No. 4 now available



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

[Aside from Tom: Cort Johnson has today sent the appended blurb out with the latest edition of his (free) newsletter "Phoenix Rising". I was hoping to maybe stop plugging them by now, hoping that most people interested would have signed by now; however it keeps getting "bigger and better" (as an ad says) (the latest one is 18 pages) so thought I'd do it again. If you're interested best to sign up as I don't promise to keep make people aware of them. Tom K.]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------Thanks for subscribing to Phoenix Rising, a monthly CFS newsletter. In this December edition the Paper of the Month is the stunning Baraniuk study that may have found a protein biomarker in the brain. This paper, which suggests that CFS patients may have a distinct neurological disease, could reorient researchers thinking and approach to CFS. Two other papers, one by John Chia with his intriguing idea that it is not enteroviruses but enteroviral RNA that is the problem in CFS, and one by the De Meirleir team on immune activation during exercise round out the research section. Finally beginning a series of paper on the large NIH Neuroimmune grant for CFS an overview of the 2003 Neuroimmune conference that inspired it is given. You can access the newsletter at http://phoenix-cfs.org/Phoenix%20Rising%20Dec%2005.htm Or by uploading the PdF file attached to this message. Yours truly, Cort ----------------------------------------------------------------To subscribe go to:http://www.phoenix-cfs.org/Phoenix%20Rising%20subscribe.htm[AOL: Here]


----------

